# Slapped cheek



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi , 
Can you please tell me what risks are involved with contracting slapped cheek at 28 weeks pregnant ? 
I have read that if you are over 20 weeks there is no risk , but have also read the further along in your pregnancy the greater the risk ?
Which is correct ?
Also am i correct in thinking that hand foot and mouth poses no rick in pregnancy ?
Thankyou


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you worried you have it freespirit??

Most women who get it have healthy babies. See the NHS link below.

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1112.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137

The risk of passing it on to your baby increases during the pregnancy. But I don't believe the risk of harm to the baby increases. The risk seems minimal after 20wks

Yes the risks of any issues from hand foot and mouth is very low.

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Slapped cheek has the highest risk before 20 weeks, then it drops, you are right about hand foot and mouth, its very low risk

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

It is being questioned as to if my son has it , the jury is out as to if its slapped cheek , hand foot and.mouth or a viral infection he has . My bloods have been taken to be screened for slapped cheek but i won't know the result for aprox 7 days and obviously i'm worrying :-/


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You've done all you can. Youve had the blood test abd your at the stage where it poses the least risk to your baby so try not to worry. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, we must have posted at the same time!


----------

